# brake conversion



## Guest (Aug 28, 2002)

I also have a 1.6 so please somebody give us the parts listing ?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Already been done. Use the search button. Or, look on SE-R.net and SR20DEForums.com.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*ok here we go*

Alright here you go....
The Nismo/NX2000 front brake upgrade consists of:
(2) AD22VF front calipers (these are OEM on 91-93 NX2000)
(2) 26mm front brake rotors
complete front set of brake pads
complete front brake hardware kit

there you go! Peace out guys.....


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

That list is insufficient. Please search this site, especially the brake forum, search SR20DEForums and SE-R.NET. This is one very dead horse.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*almost*

The rotors are 28mm not 26mm.
The calipers need to be bought loaded{includes torque arm and pads}, and you will still have to buy a hardware kit .[35-40 dallors at the dealership]I just bought one caliper and it was 134.53 with the core charge loaded with tq arm and pads.I'm peicing it all together.Hope to have it done in another month or two.Note you have to ask for loaded caliper to get loaded calipers.the model yr is 91-93 japan made nx2000[2.0L] with abs.Also note you may not get your core charge back.the rotors have to be bought for the same year car with abs{otherwise you'll get se-r rotors and they are too small and will tear up your brand new calipers}I found some slotted and dimpled drilled rotors for 160 a pair.{Just 4 looks}search and research everthing.You could find better deals and even learn a trick or too.


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*maybe*

Maybe we want to beat a dead horse because maybe people still have much to say on this upgrade.........dont like the horse ride...get off then......


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: almost*



SXSENIS said:


> *The rotors are 28mm not 26mm.
> *


Nope. You're wrong. They are 26mm. Consult your FSM.



SXSENIS said:


> *The calipers need to be bought loaded{includes torque arm and pads}, and you will still have to buy a hardware kit .
> *


Not if you get true loaded calipers. Loaded calipers are supposed to come ready to install, including pads *and* hardware. Trust me. I was the first to do this (using remanufactured calipers) and I just finished up 5 years in the aftermarket replacement parts industry. If you didn't get hardware, you got cheated.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: maybe*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Maybe we want to beat a dead horse because maybe people still have much to say on this upgrade.........dont like the horse ride...get off then...... *


Well...... There is nothing left to say I'm afraid. It's all been said. In fact it's all been said about 3x in the last couple of weeks. 

Bruce is right. Not only has this been beat to death, but there was already an active thread on this very subject. That thread even included remanufacturers and part numbers.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

*Re: maybe*



Sentra GTR-1 said:


> *Maybe we want to beat a dead horse because maybe people still have much to say on this upgrade.........dont like the horse ride...get off then...... *


Asking questions about what parts are needed isn't really offering anything new. It's all been discussed before and documented. In addition to the two sites already mentioned, Sentra.net and NissanPerformanceMag.com both have info on the same upgrade for 1.6L cars.


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Npm state they are 26mm not 28mm, but scc said 28mm{must be a typo}{wouldn't be there first}.It even goes into detail about how the difference would cause the piston to pop out after some time of use.Ethier way if ask for that specfic model yr.{91-93nx2000 with abs}you should get the correct ones.*Oh I was wrong their is a small plastic bagy in the bottom of the box with return springs and the pad clips are already on the caliper with the pads.


Sorry but what is fsm short for?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

*F*actory
*S*ervice
*M*anual


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

*oh*

WWT
Who
Would of 
Thought
But if you dont own a 91-93 nx2k how would you beable to look in your fsm and know, and I know my fsm for my 97 200 doesnt say or give any optional parts or upgrades.It only provides the correct specs. for that model only minus the part no#'s.My point is the fsm{being this is a upgrade for 91-99 sentras}would not provide the info you stated it would contain, but it would tell you the correct thickness for your stock rotors{1.6/2.0L}Oops I just started typing before it became clear to me what you were telling me. LET THERE BE LIGHT


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

You would need a 91-93 FSM I believe. In the March 2001 issue of NPM (then SOLM) there's an article with a scanned image of the page in question.


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

Scott said:


> *You would need a 91-93 FSM I believe. *


Most correct. I went brain dead.

The Sentra and the NX are both B13 so the FSM covers both.


----------

